# Dumb question about carrying



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Ok I know i'm young and everything and that's not really an excuse for being stupid, but I just wanted to ask a dumb question here. If it's dumb and makes us shooters look bad then tell me and i'll edit my post. Ok here it goes.

I know that you need a CCW to have a weapon concealed on you, but if you were to walk around with it not concealed would you still be in trouble for it. I do have a very legitimate reason for asking this. See, sometimes when I get to go shooting we have to park the car and an alley because I live with 4 churches around me and these always people cluttering up the parking spaces in front of my house. My friends suggested before that we cover the guns or keep them under our coats and I told them not to because we could get in trouble big time for concealing them in public. So basicly what we do is carry them through the alley to the car we are taking.

Am I doing things right? Please help a young gun out.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and none of the guns are ever loaded and all have the magazines removed.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I would suggest that IF you were caught, there would be trouble for you. California is pretty anal about guns. Not being in California, I don't know what the current law is. When I was stationed there (1980-1986), The gun had to be cased and the ammo inaccessible from the driver or occupants.

Here in MN, we have a "Permit to Carry". Period. Carry open or concealed, it don't matter. Even so, if one doesn't have a Permit, they must transport their weapons cased and unloaded.

I would say you're toying with the law and that could get you killed, unloaded or not. Get some gun cases, or one BIG one or something. I would also get with the neighbors and petition the city to install "resident parking only" signs or something similar.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Do them gun socks count as cases? That's what we usually keep the long guns in.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I would suggest you look up California/ local laws. They should be online. Here, they do as long as they can be tied. However, MN is vastly different than CA.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I live on the outskirts of town but, still in the city limits. Years ago I use to like to take my 6 shot .45 with me to the woods when I went to go walking. I was so paranoid when I had my revolver with me that, I couldn't enjoy the experience. So, I stopped taking it with me. Now, I have my CCW and it's not a problem anymore.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I don't no Cal law but if I were you I would not carry any kind of handgun because your not 21 yet. (Is that the case). If you carry a rilfe in a case from trunk to home it should be legal. But again I'm not from CA. In CT I have a permit and it must be concealed. If it shows I'm in trouble.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Also, if your under 18 even the long guns may get you in trouble in The Peoples Republic Of Kalifornia, if not acompanied by a adult. 


Personally I wish that the fault line in California would open up a bit more and move the state over next to China. Not wishing any ill will to you Maser just you live in the evil empire.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Destro said:


> Personally I wish that the fault line in California would open up a bit more and move the state over next to China. Not wishing any ill will to you Maser just you live in the evil empire.


+1

I like to refer to California as...

Kaliforniastan


----------



## Tecumseh (May 25, 2006)

Do a search for "Maser" on www.glocktalk.com and read the things he has posted. He is a troll. He is also a gangmember, a father, and a 16 year old high school dropout who works at RiteAid.

He advocates illegal activity on all the forums he posts at.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Destro said:


> Also, if your under 18 even the long guns may get you in trouble in The Peoples Republic Of Kalifornia, if not acompanied by a adult.


Not to worry there. Me and another friend amongst my shooting group are the only minors in the pack. The rest are all young adults.



Destro said:


> Personally I wish that the fault line in California would open up a bit more and move the state over next to China. Not wishing any ill will to you Maser just you live in the evil empire.


I wish that too just as long as I can get out of Cali before it happens. :wink: :lol: :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Tecumseh said:


> Do a search for "Maser" on www.glocktalk.com and read the things he has posted. He is a troll. He is also a gangmember, a father, and a 16 year old high school dropout who works at RiteAid.
> 
> He advocates illegal activity on all the forums he posts at.


Be very careful with the "T" word! Maser has 76 post on this forum and so far has not indicated anything illegal or immoral from what I've seen... His questions have been upfront an his comments cival...
I'm sure our Moderators will decide on their own merit who is a "T" here...
My recommendation is if you think some one does not belong here, email a moderator and keep the dirty laundry in the hamper where it belongs...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Carrying vs. Transporting*

This applies to my home state (Tennessee) and stricter intrepretations will vary according to the various state laws.

In most instances courts define carrying as "with intent to go armed", that is, with the gun accessible and loaded. If the gun is not accessible, and not loaded, it is usually defined as "transporting". When properly licensed and in correct season, carrying for the purpose of hunting is defined as "for the chase," or some similar phrases.

In short, most state laws differentiate between hunting, transporting, and carrying.

In my home state, the state code plus modifying or defining State Supreme Court decisions are maintained at most libraries. These are available to private citizens.

A case in point I encountered while doing some research involved a man who had borrowed a "pistol" from a neighbor to take hunting. Returning home from the hunt, he took the gun to his house, cleaned it up, and was returning it to its owner when he was arrested and charged. the State Supreme Court ruled that "not every removal (from the residence) constitutes carrying with intent to go armed."

In short, don't ask us, check your local laws.

Bob Wright


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

If you go to packing.org, you can pull up any state and look at their laws regarding carry and transport. In several states you can carry open. But don't do it unless you know for sure what the las is. I have a 3 ring binder that I carry when I travlel. It has the laws and requirments for all states that I travel in. This is good to carry because even some of the local LEO's don't know the laws.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Maser said:


> Ok I know i'm young and everything and that's not really an excuse for being stupid, but I just wanted to ask a dumb question here. If it's dumb and makes us shooters look bad then tell me and i'll edit my post. Ok here it goes.
> 
> I know that you need a CCW to have a weapon concealed on you, but if you were to walk around with it not concealed would you still be in trouble for it. I do have a very legitimate reason for asking this. See, sometimes when I get to go shooting we have to park the car and an alley because I live with 4 churches around me and these always people cluttering up the parking spaces in front of my house. My friends suggested before that we cover the guns or keep them under our coats and I told them not to because we could get in trouble big time for concealing them in public. So basicly what we do is carry them through the alley to the car we are taking.
> 
> ...


Oh and I forgot. The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. So keep asking, we'll help if we can.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

awall said:


> If you go to packing.org, you can pull up any state and look at their laws regarding carry and transport. In several states you can carry open. But don't do it unless you know for sure what the las is. I have a 3 ring binder that I carry when I travlel. It has the laws and requirments for all states that I travel in. This is good to carry because even some of the local LEO's don't know the laws.


Unfortunately, MOST law enforcement officers do not know the laws regarding CCW mainly because they are different state by state (sometimes city/county by city/county) and change quite often. I can't blame the leo's for looking at a weapon issues with individuals as a worst case senario. Gotta' stay safe.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U need to research California laws - no one here can answer that for U since we are in different states.

Also, you are under 18/21. So, I think this is a bad idea. The guns need to be in the possession of someone over that age. And, the weapons probably needs to be locked up and unloaded, in the possession of that adult individual.

Also, in my opinion, this should be pretty obvious to you without the need to ask...

Finally... I'll say this in the open, since you've already publicly stated (in open forum) that you were on probation .... You ARE on probation - you should not be in the possession of any firearms.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Check out *OpenCarry.org* for open-carry laws based on the state you live in.

*http://www.opencarry.org/*


----------

